# need opinions on buying a sxs for mostly mudding.



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

Iv got a prowler 650 now with 30" interforce tires,2.5 lift and im tired of breaking diffs. Im looking for something a little bigger with a bench seat and new. the group i ride with do 60 mudding 40 trail never any faster then around 40mph.
I really want the new pioneer 1000 but its a little more than im willing to spend. My second choice is a ranger 900 which id have money left over to do a portal lift and 31 outlaws my only concern is that iv been reading ALOT about broken diffs and reverse chains. Im not going down the broken diff road again! 
do yall think the portal lift will solve these problems and leave me with a good reliable mud monster?


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

Come on some one has to have an opinion on this....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What year model? I didnt know the newer ones were prone to busting diffs...


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Well portals might help with the broken diffs some but the reverse chain is what it is. The Ranger 900's are great machines. I'm running Outkast 5" lift and 33" boggers on mine and have had zero issues with diffs or reverse chain. That being said I let the winches do the pulling when it gets stuck and I do take it easy in reverse. Turner makes a reverse chain for them that is guarantted to fix that problem, but it's $1800. I'm still running stock clutching too. I have broken quite a few axles but they WERE rhinos. I have fixed that problem now with Turner axles, So far they have performed great, no issues at all. You won't find a better riding and quieter machine than the 900. They are definitely the caddilac of the SXS's.


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks j2 that is one of my main concerns about the rangers. Iv got a good friend that has a rzr 900 and rides with us he has broken both the front and rear diffs along with the reverse chain and one axle but he's running a 6" lift with gorilla axles and 33 terms. Iv done alot of reading on different forms and the rangers seem to hold up just as good if not better then most i just want to make the right choice and not be stuck with a 13000$ sxs thats no better off then my 5600$ prowler.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I may step up to portals at some time but it's wide enough and tall enough as it is, and they will just add to that , both ways. AND gotta get over the hit to the pocket book from buying these Turner axles first. Portals aren't much more than these axles were though but with Rhinos behind them it would kinda defeat the purpose !! LMAO


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

With the gear reduction in the portal lift you should be able to run a 32" tire and have the same stress if not less then if your running stock tires which in my head should give you a very reliable sxs with big tire. If they made them for the prowler id just keep it but im at the point i cant do anything else to it due to parts breaking and iv been eyeballing the ranger sense they put the 900 in them. I was just curious as to how there holding up and the reliability of them. Iv never owned a polaris b4 iv always had honda and artic cats.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I'm an Arctic Cat person too. My racing wheeler is a kitty and it has been bulletproof. I Couldn't ask for a better bike. Have you ever thought about putting a billet diff in it ? My buddies prowler 700 was a great bike, we never cut it any slack at all. This is my first popo too but this 900 rides like a caddy compared to any other sxs I have ridden in.


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

I thought they quit making the billet diff for the prowlers? Ill have to look back into it. If i can find them id reather go that route. Any ideas on where to find them?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Boogers Toxic Toys can make you one I'm sure, check with him. Not sure how much it would be but I know the ones he makes for the RZR's are about $1000 or so.


----------

